

Why Don't We Do AMAs on HN? - Pro_bity

There is a great discussion happening about the Watson API with one of the heads of the API program at IBM. It would be great to see HN take the lead on this. I think it would be of huge value to the community.
======
minimaxir
Usually, AMAs on Reddit are done as a form of self-promotion for whatever
company/movie/service the author has a vested interest. There's _enough_ of
that on HN already.

Granted, there are exceptions, such as AMAs where the user has a unique life
experience, but those are relatively rare.

